

Aspiring Social Networks: Stop Designing Out The Fun - mechanical_fish
http://mechanicalrobotfish.com/posts/118-social-networks-stop-designing-out-fun

======
iamwil
Socializing is fun. I think the author is right about that. And mechanisms
that give users new ways to socialize and interact is fun. However, I disagree
with the premise that there aren't parts of socializing that people would like
to outsource.

Everyone has different levels and skills in socialization. Like anything, you
can get better with practice. However, I can see certain social rituals being
a burden. Gift giving is often tough. I wouldn't mind that a social network
help me figure out what gift to give friends/coworkers. Being thoughtful is
tough. We know lots of people nowadays, and it's simply hard to write a
personalized note for so many people. Simply helping remembering people that
you just met once before would be something I'd rather outsource than
micromanage.

~~~
mechanical_fish
I think we're in agreement. We're just using slightly different definitions of
the word "micromanage".

Here's what I'd say:

A system which keeps track of all the gifts that you've given
friends/coworkers? Great! That system is helping you to manage the gifts, but
you are still in control.

A system in which the gifts get chosen and sent automatically? Not so great.
What's the algorithm? If it's "give everyone fruitcake", why do I need a
computer to figure that out? If it's "spy on their gmail accounts to figure
out what they like"... well, that's pure evil. Your co-workers will be
completely creeped out by your eerily specific gifts... Christmas will feel
like the Twilight Zone. And I'm not convinced there's much middle ground
between these two models. After all, if _you_ find it hard to be thoughtful,
how on earth do you expect the Googlebot to find it easy? The Googlebot may
cost more than you, but it is not remotely as thoughtful.

Meanwhile, I too long for the day when my iPhone will remember the names of
everyone I meet. I just don't think that it should be put in charge of
answering my mail, or writing my dialogue. And I seriously doubt that it will
be any good at telling the difference between my first meeting with the new
mailman, my first meeting with an annoying traveling salesman, my first
meeting with my future wife, and my first meeting with Linus Torvalds. That
will still be my job.

~~~
icky
> And I'm not convinced there's much middle ground between these two models.

Amazon wishlist? (Granted, it does require the participation of the
recipients, but that's the price of privacy.)

Edit: There _could_ easily be an automated system where you type in things you
know the recipient has and likes, and then it trawls through an Amazon-style
recommendation system to find similar items.

